# Lets Rate Wheat Waffles Face



## freeone12 (Oct 14, 2021)

typical normie 5/10


----------



## Adriana Lima (Oct 14, 2021)

below average tbh zero appeal


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 14, 2021)

eyebrows 404
looks anemic


----------



## freeone12 (Oct 14, 2021)

its over for mental gingers.


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Oct 14, 2021)

“Lots of hot girls rate me 9/10” this guy needs to get humbled asap


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 14, 2021)

tfw you just want to make a quick buck off the blackpill


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 14, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> tfw you just want to make a quick buck off the blackpill


Wheat mogs the who's guy roasting him lol.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 14, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Wheat mogs the who's guy roasting him lol.


i dont think wheat care about looksmaxxing that much. he is just trying to be some high iq blackpill content creator and make some teenage money.


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 14, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> i dont think wheat care about looksmaxxing that much. he is just trying to be some high iq blackpill content creator and make some teenage money.


Yeah just like pajeet qoves.


----------



## khvirgin (Oct 14, 2021)

Just skimmed through the video
did this fag say women usually rate him 9/10?


----------



## 189 (Oct 14, 2021)

Who is this faggot john??





muh 1200 laycount with escorts and gooks
looks like he likes to get pegged,utter shit


----------



## justadude (Oct 14, 2021)

hes like 4/10. bad pheno


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 14, 2021)

The guy who roasts him seems butthurt af. Probably can’t handle the Blackpill becaus elf the way he looks himself


----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Oct 14, 2021)

Didn’t this guy catch a rape charge? John Anthony.


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Oct 14, 2021)

a few minutes in and he's just talking about how many women he's banged and how he's got MUH GAME so i stopped watching


----------



## bruhcel (Oct 14, 2021)

if he had dark hair he would have looked a lot better


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 14, 2021)

I like how he attacks wheat waffles for saying that looks are so important and then proceeds to attack wheat waffles on his looks for the rest of the video.
Normie Logic


----------



## goat2x (Oct 14, 2021)

*@lutte you didnt tell me you run that channel*


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Oct 14, 2021)

jesus fat cringe pua scammer faggot


----------



## lutte (Oct 14, 2021)

@LondonVillie rate him by british standards


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Oct 14, 2021)

he is actually not bad looking, really didn't think thats what he would look like


----------



## fogdart (Oct 14, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> eyebrows 404
> looks anemic


what's his psl?


----------



## Seth Walsh (Oct 14, 2021)

189 said:


> Who is this faggot john??
> View attachment 1365656
> 
> muh 1200 laycount with escorts and gooks
> looks like he likes to get pegged,utter shit


Pretty sure that's a "professional pic" that he got photoshopped. So that's a photoshopped version of a pic


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Oct 14, 2021)

freeone12 said:


> typical normie 5/10


Wtf how’d they find him? They put a bounty on him or something? Spies everywhere! Also pizza man at 20 isn’t bad he still has time to ascend if he wants. Also he looks closer to masc than pretty boy. He could def slay. The bf percent difference alone makes the “exposer” look like a coper tbh


----------



## Seth Walsh (Oct 14, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> I like how he attacks wheat waffles for saying that looks are so important and then proceeds to attack wheat waffles on his looks for the rest of the video.
> Normie Logic


He tries so hard not to attack "gingers" because he wants "ginger clients" in the future who he can scam out of their college money


----------



## PrisonBreakFan08 (Oct 14, 2021)

faggot looks like an obese Mac Miller with down syndrome he’s insulting wheat on his looks while tryna take the moral high ground at the same time for why you shouldn’t insult people’s looks smh


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 14, 2021)

fogdart said:


> what's his psl?


3.75psl


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Oct 14, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> below average tbh zero appeal


Na u coping


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Oct 14, 2021)

Wheat is decent looking. The problem is that he is a ginger. A girl in the West would pick a low tier normie med over a high tier normie ginger.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Oct 14, 2021)

JawGuyFatFaceGuy said:


> Na u coping


He's ginger = 0 appeal. Women are repulsed by gingers.


----------



## Pumanator (Oct 14, 2021)

Was kinda amazed that John calls looks only 10% of the equation, but he is on TRT, had a HT, under eye fillers, botox, talks about longevity and David sinclair and even just had a laser hair removal on his way too. He is harder looksmaxing than 99% of posters here.
Atleast he is trying to do something with his life instead of rotting.


----------



## Lars (Oct 14, 2021)

has potential if he works on his colouring


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 14, 2021)

that fraud on the video is a fully fraud subhuman, disgusting cunt. 

wheat is just lack of ability to rate accurately.


----------



## fogdart (Oct 14, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Wheat is decent looking. The problem is that he is a ginger. A girl in the West would pick a low tier normie med over a high tier normie ginger.


is he mid tier normie or high tier normie?


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Oct 14, 2021)

fogdart said:


> is he mid tier normie or high tier normie?



In the photo I saw from briefly skimming the vid his bones look high tier normie to me. Pheno tax brings him down LTN-Mid tier normie though. That's a professionally taken photo though...

He might look a lot worse irl.


----------



## mogstar (Oct 14, 2021)

“Saying women are attracted to looks and height caused a school shooting” 

that balding cuck needs to be humbled when he says women rate a 9/10. He looks like absolute shietttt


----------



## coolguy1 (Oct 14, 2021)

He looks pretty decent, just needs to fix his eyebrows


----------



## fogdart (Oct 14, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> In the photo I saw from briefly skimming the vid his bones look high tier normie to me. Pheno tax brings him down LTN-Mid tier normie though. That's a professionally taken photo though...
> 
> He might look a lot worse irl.


These are his candids


----------



## Sny (Oct 14, 2021)

fogdart said:


> These are his candids
> 
> View attachment 1365883
> View attachment 1365884


He just has poor colouring tbh...


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Oct 14, 2021)

He’s talking as if it’s the incels themselves that’s causing the pain in men JFL


----------



## Lawton88 (Oct 14, 2021)

Did the guy making the video get butthurt because of his face rating? Wheat Waffles never claimed to be good looking.


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 14, 2021)

freeone12 said:


> typical normie 5/10



at 10:52 timestamp is a fucking joke brah i almost choked


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Oct 14, 2021)

nudes said:


> Didn’t this guy catch a rape charge? John Anthony.


Yup https://mugshots.com/US-States/Nevada/Clark-County-NV/John-Mulvehill.60101001.html


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Oct 14, 2021)

He rated himself 5.5-6/10 in the face, but he said being young and ginger are his disadvantages.

From what I've seen the guys on looksmax rate really harsh though (you guys rated Adam Levine only 6/10 lmao), so you guys would probably rate him 4/10.


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Oct 14, 2021)

189 said:


> Who is this faggot john??
> View attachment 1365656
> 
> muh 1200 laycount with escorts and gooks
> looks like he likes to get pegged,utter shit


Bro it's unbelievable how many people wrote comments like "if JoHn AnThOnY iS 3/10 ThEn DoEsn'T ThAt DeBuNk ThE BlAcKpILl?" on wheat's original video

bro there are guys that ACTUALLY believe "game" and saying magic words can magically get you attraction from hot girls when you look like this 













All left on this video: 

Low IQ is an understatement.


----------



## Lawton88 (Oct 14, 2021)

Its crazy people fall for this PUA nonsense from these guys.


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Oct 14, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> He's ginger = 0 appeal. Women are repulsed by gingers.


Actually i think its a halo but it can also be a bad thing it really depends but his not ugly imo better then most ethnics so hes normie atleast


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 14, 2021)

I was expecting much worse based on his voice.. normie tbh

Can ascend with dying hair & eyebrows dark black as well as a tan


----------



## khvirgin (Oct 14, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> He's ginger = 0 appeal. Women are repulsed by gingers.


white women, ethnic women like gingers I think


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Oct 14, 2021)

please don't link to subhuman oldcel puacel scammers


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 14, 2021)

"I'm what you guys would call a Chad"







A10 eyepill confirmed.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 14, 2021)

189 said:


> Who is this faggot john??
> View attachment 1365656
> 
> muh 1200 laycount with escorts and gooks
> looks like he likes to get pegged,utter shit


What a pathetic guy, is that John guy. I watched the video, and it would even be pathetic for a 17yo guy to do and talk like this.

We not to congratulat him. That he fucks poor women from the favella's in Brasil. Because these women hope to escape poverty, and get out of the slumbs?
By that logic, the 65 yo fat white guys that go there to buy poor womens; are also guys to take dating advice from.




larsanova69 said:


> has potential if he works on his colouring


His structure of face is actually good, imo.
it's just that all the "soft" features are not good. such as: weak eyebrows, skin could use glowup and some "tan", obviously ginger hair color is not ideal. thin lips (only fixable with some filler maybe).


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Oct 15, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> I was expecting much worse based on his voice.. normie tbh
> 
> Can ascend with dying hair & eyebrows dark black as well as a tan


Yeah light hair in men is an unironic failo, I've heard from so many women talk trash about blonde or ginger hair lol, he would look way more aesthetic if he dyed his hair black or brown


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Oct 15, 2021)

Pumanator said:


> Was kinda amazed that John calls looks only 10% of the equation, but he is on TRT, had a HT, under eye fillers, botox, talks about longevity and David sinclair and even just had a laser hair removal on his way too. He is harder looksmaxing than 99% of posters here.
> Atleast he is trying to do something with his life instead of rotting.


He does all that but doesn't lose weight lmao


----------



## Lawton88 (Oct 15, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> What a pathetic guy, is that John guy. I watched the video, and it would even be pathetic for a 17yo guy to do and talk like this.
> 
> We not to congratulat him. That he fucks poor women from the favella's in Brasil. Because these women hope to escape poverty, and get out of the slumbs?
> By that logic, the 65 yo fat white guys that go there to buy poor womens; are also guys to take dating advice from.
> ...



Yep that guy would struggle getting more than an older 5/10 (if she let the height override the face) at most where I am at despite his height.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 15, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Wheat mogs the who's guy roasting him lol.


id say theyre both solid 2s. no girl would ever seriously date them


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 15, 2021)

Lawton88 said:


> Yep that guy would struggle getting more than an older 5/10 (if she let the height override the face) at most where I am at despite his height.


If you go to life in near a favella in Brasil; in a nice place. And flash cash. Or appear to have money.
Than a man, will have plenty options there.


One might as well, ask these fat bald ugly white men that go to Thailand; what their dating tips are!
Because that Anthony guy, seems to be doing exactly what these white guys do. And probably have equal "success".


hahaha.
The state of male: PUA/Redpill dating coaches/etc..

A white guy with plenty money saying: "I went to life in Brasil, And I had sex with alot of women" 
Regualr people thinking: sex tourism, probably indirect prostution type of scenarios, etc....
Dumb redpill PUA guys thinking: "Wow, what your secret dating tips? so I can also have alot of women."
These customers guys of Anthony are to dumb to realize, that if they shite-ish and/or have plenty money; and went to life there. They would have happen the same, when they put in effort to meet women from the poor places/favella's.


----------

